# Hi everybody & every Mousie :0)



## angelface69 (Jun 13, 2010)

hi all mousiemousie lovers :0)im new here, have had Tina mouse and Alice mouse for 2 weeks now and they are very friendly already...soooo cute! i've always wanted mice i love them am so glad have gone for it! Alice mouse squeaks softly when she's playing with me and Tina and i looked up everywhr what this means and it says fear/pain etc but i really feel she is happy when she is squeaking,,is this normal communication from a happy mouse?! I hope so and think she is content i'm just wondering! Tina is much more cautious but i have been giving them flower remedies in their water and tonight she let me handle her properly and i ended up with both mice on me at once! what an experience! 
Am proud and glad to have mice companions :0) ive bought them a 36" play pen and wooden bridges and tubes and houses so they have lots to occupy themselves with...
If anyone has any tips for me itd be most welcome and i will always help as much as i can with advice on flower remedies to administer to timid/aggresive/depressed etc etc mice and alternative remedies in general (for humans!) as i run a health shop by day (and a mouse playground by night now!) and will always try to help as much as i can :0)
Thanks for reading,
Hannah Alice & Tina :0)


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome!! =^.^=


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello and :welcome


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------

